# crazy customers



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Had a guy call yesterday to schedule an service call on his toilet.......I didn't even ask what was wrong with it..I was busy and just took the call and asked him what time he wanted me there today. I go to the house and he takes me to the toilet and tells me "Theres nothing wrong with it but its been 3 years since you did put all new parts in it and I want all the parts changed again".........WTF? Ok I rebuilt it again:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Does he live under power lines?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Crazy People*

http://www.comcast.net/articles/news-general/20091103/US.Rapist_s.Home.Bodies/

how would you like to be called out to this nuts house in cleveland????

that would be a service call you would never forget>>>

looks like we have another jeffery Dalmer..


If it would have been my call,
I could have saved the state a lot of money.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Nothing like a little PM.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Black serial killers are not as common.


----------



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

Better pro-active than going oohh sshhtt! I get my plumbing service free, so I rebuild my closets and faucets once a year, no emergency calls so far, and minimal water bills to boot!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

We used to do work for a goofy European model that would walk around her co-op naked whether people were there working or not, my boss finally started setting up jobs for her to coincide with her trips to Europe so that work would actually get done.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> We used to do work for a goofy European model that would walk around her co-op naked whether people were there working or not, my boss finally started setting up jobs for her to coincide with her trips to Europe so that work would actually get done.


 I'd love to work for her and her friends.:blink: I would consider a discount too i love to work in places with pretty faces:yes:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I'd love to work for her and her friends.:blink: I would consider a discount too i love to work in places with pretty faces:yes:


Like you would really be looking at her face. . . :1eye:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

The europeans are so advanced


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I'd love to work for her and her friends.:blink: I would consider a discount too i love to work in places with pretty faces:yes:



We sent the apprentice over there to pull the fixtures at the start of a bath remodel, he was there 8 hours, and pulled one toilet.


----------



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

It seems that some of you have never worked at a Sorority house on a Big Ten campus. Those euro trash models aren't even close. 
I'm glad that you and Mr.9 are on our team, Master Mark!


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Maybe the union will recognize the problem and provide a special sensitivity training for the apprentices...like 3 weeks solid of intense visual distraction therapy


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> We sent the apprentice over there to pull the fixtures at the start of a bath remodel, he was there 8 hours, and pulled one toilet.


 When I worked in Highland Park at a beauty parlor it was difficult to stay focused and my time was off also...hazards of the business.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Had my fair share oc close enounters*

We used to have a home near by our shop with 
5 beautiful Itilian girls....all in their late teens to mid 20s.

for some reason they would always decide to take a bath or something when we arrived....

always caught them naked walking right down the hallway with a towell wrapped around their wet hair......and they would just keep walking past you
stareing at you with those big brown eyes....

ohhhh mamma...


I was not worth a damn for the rest of the day...

I think that they took turns trying to see who could mess up the plumber the most.....


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

spudwrench said:


> It seems that some of you have never worked at a Sorority house on a Big Ten campus. Those euro trash models aren't even close.
> I'm glad that you and Mr.9 are on our team, Master Mark!


 You gotta luv their accent though


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> 8 hours.


When I was younger it took longer to DO lot's of thing. Now that I know what I am doing it only takes 5-10 minutes


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

spudwrench said:


> It seems that some of you have never worked at a Sorority house on a Big Ten campus. Those euro trash models aren't even close.
> I'm glad that you and Mr.9 are on our team, Master Mark!


You can call them trash, but in their defense Americans are some of the biggest prudes in the world.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

OOps...this thread is tricky

I almost made a comment AP....


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> You can call them trash, but in their defense Americans are some of the biggest prudes in the world.


 Steering a bit sideways here(not that I dont want to play with this thread)...one of the things my wife and I liked about Chicago was the diversity....from the Greeks on Lawrence avenue with open shirts in 15 degree weather to every accent and food and culture..when we see it here in Florida on few occaisions we are drawn to it and like to talk to the people...something fun about it.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Sex and pretty women don't interest me anymore.:whistling2:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Well ya gotta feel sorry for the Europeans in a way. All those nude statues and paintings must affect their development..at the Vatican museum I was looking at a statue of some well shaped posterior of a non clad woman only to walk around to the other side and it was a  man. I immediately called my wife to steady me.  Oh well...my prudish senses had been violated but I quickly recovered...off to go see Venus wherever she is.


----------



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

Bollinger plumber said:


> Sex and pretty women don't interest me anymore.:whistling2:


Then how can you possibly turn a wrench?


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

Bollinger plumber said:


> Sex and pretty women don't interest me anymore.:whistling2:


:blink: are you sure your not dead?:whistling2::no:


----------



## pipe dope (Oct 27, 2009)

stillaround said:


> Steering a bit sideways here(not that I dont want to play with this thread)...one of the things my wife and I liked about Chicago was the diversity....from the Greeks on Lawrence avenue with open shirts in 15 degree weather to every accent and food and culture..when we see it here in Florida on few occaisions we are drawn to it and like to talk to the people...something fun about it.


Yeah and also getting shot at in Englewood after losing both tires on the right side of your car to a pothole- or rather a gaping hole in the street with garbage thrown in it.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I used to take the Englewood "L" home from Northwestern..63rd and Halsted wasnt so great back then 21 years ago. I hear a lot has changed..just not the bullets. Although there was a Danish bakery in that area which had the best coffee cakes. The 1st time I ever had a hot dog with beans on it was at that area. Tend to remember the good more than the bad.


----------



## PlumberPete (Nov 14, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> We sent the apprentice over there to pull the fixtures at the start of a bath remodel, he was there 8 hours, and pulled one toilet.


 He musta had a hard time with the closet bolts. They were probably corroded and spinning and place, and not much room to get some sort of blade in there to cut them. Just trying to justify 8 hrs on the removal of a toilet. Then again maybe she was teaching him a few things. You did say he was an apprentice.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

If your demo'ing a bath for a remodel, and the closet bolt is spinning, go get a friggin hammer.

8 hours? I'd have canned him on the spot for not thinking on his feet.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> If your demo'ing a bath for a remodel, and the closet bolt is spinning, go get a friggin hammer.
> 
> 8 hours? I'd have canned him on the spot for not thinking on his feet.


 The apprentice might have been afraid to stand up:blink:


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

I got some older senior customers who live alone..I run an honest business and usually they just want some attention..I fiddle around do what they want,charge accordingly and leave..This is a problem?? Not to me!
Whats the difference (needwise) between plumbers,lawyers,doctors,accountants etc.?
Some plumbers forget what the hell they went through i.e. 8000 hrs OJobTraining,schooling,liscence testing and years of experience to get where they are now.
Im also a liscenced master heating contractor,so now its 8000 more hours OJT,different schooling ,testing and liscencing,continuing ed and more.
So in effect, maybe I didnt go to an ivy leauge college for 4-8 years,but I DID put that much time in to get MY certifications..
Just cause I get dirty making money doesnt mean I am worth any less than a suit and tie wearer.
One time a lady said after I augered her toilet out and handed her a $140 bill w/travel"You just charged me more than my doctor did last week"
I responded "Well if your doctor works cheaper..why dont you call HIM next time your toilet wont go down" Complete silence..haha


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> http://www.comcast.net/articles/news-general/20091103/US.Rapist_s.Home.Bodies/
> 
> how would you like to be called out to this nuts house in cleveland????
> 
> ...


damn! Dont work there showing any plumbers crack:laughing:


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Build it and they will ask you to rebuild it again....:thumbup:



TheMaster said:


> Had a guy call yesterday to schedule an service call on his toilet.......I didn't even ask what was wrong with it..I was busy and just took the call and asked him what time he wanted me there today. I go to the house and he takes me to the toilet and tells me "Theres nothing wrong with it but its been 3 years since you did put all new parts in it and I want all the parts changed again".........WTF? Ok I rebuilt it again:whistling2::laughing:


----------

